# What's your dayjob?



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey, I'm a dog groomer (canine hygiene consultant, lol) and I'm having a day off and wondering what everyone on here does for a crust?


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 15, 2009)

i'm a photoshopper, lots of fun but the boss is a tosser,...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 15, 2009)

Design Draftsman - I work with housing engineers and draw the footing plans, layouts and reports for new houses/extensions. I also do general drafting whenever an engineer needs something drawn up. It's all computer drawn/based though.


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 15, 2009)

Domestic engineer during the day , enclosure builder during the night .


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 15, 2009)

school..............................what else can i say except BORING!!!


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

How fantastic guys! I wish I could do a different job everyday of the week  I love variety and a challenge. Tahnee, my dad used to design display homes, it'd be awesome to do something that people want to live in! Chris, photoshopping is a huge talent, not easy to do.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 15, 2009)

Prostitute at night


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey!! Dont ever underestimate school... most of us wish we were back there once and a while. what an easy life!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 15, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Design Draftsman - I work with housing engineers and draw the footing plans, layouts and reports for new houses/extensions. I also do general drafting whenever an engineer needs something drawn up. It's all computer drawn/based though.


 +1 
I did this for 3 years then went onto larger high rise buildings (40+ levels, some in Aust but most in Dubai) while I was working in Sydney.
But now Im working in ACT on the "water for life" project.


----------



## Sanchez (Apr 15, 2009)

I spend my days hanging off spanners, Got holidays for the week but.


----------



## nat0810 (Apr 15, 2009)

Salesman (liar, cheat, theif etc)  by day, slave to the menagary (sp?) by night.


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

well, snakeman... hookers have probably the most challenging job of all! lol


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol, nat0810.... at least you're honest about your job... and well, you're not a lawyer..  (sorry lawyers..!)


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 15, 2009)

Beauty therapist


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 15, 2009)

OH I don't design, you're thinking of architects, I do the structural parts, the bits that hold up the house so that id doesn't sink, crack or get blown away. Mainly the concrete slabs, how thich the haveto be, what reinforcing hasto be used how big the footings should be... 

The guys I work with don't care much for architects they make our jobs difficult, they GENERALLY (not all) winge about the cost of the reinforcing and stuff that they'll need for the thing that they've designed, or that the footings are too big and "does it really need that?" or "I don't think that's nessesary, can we do without it?" Builders are worse, we tell them what they need, they do something completely different, then we haveto check it all over again to see if it'll still work.... Sorry, rambling...

Edit: sorry not ALL builders, I'm thinking of just a specific group we're dealing with at the moment.


----------



## gozz (Apr 15, 2009)

Wharfieor or stevedore for P&O genral cargo


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 15, 2009)

katgurl said:


> Hey!! Dont ever underestimate school... most of us wish we were back there once and a while. what an easy life!


 

yer but you don't get paid thats the problem lol


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 15, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> OH I don't design, you're thinking of architects,


Me either, Im a Structural Design Drafter....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 15, 2009)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> yer but you don't get paid thats the problem lol


 
Trust me you'll want to go back to it, try jugling family, friends, housework, bills and pets all while working full time! (and I haven't even got kids yet) At least at school you get to see your mates every day.


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

So your job is even more interesting than i thought  So, without you and people like you, then builders and architects are up poo creek. Awesome!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 15, 2009)

katgurl said:


> So your job is even more interesting than i thought  So, without you and people like you, then builders and architects are up poo creek. Awesome!!


 
Yup, my job relies on Qld people building/renovating thedir homes!
Build my pretties build!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 15, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Prostitute at night



No Baz, if you were a prostitute then they would pay you! :lol:

Mum and uni student. The mum part tends to be round the clock though rather than just during the day.....ahh wouldn't it be loverly if you could just do it during business hours :lol:


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

gozz said:


> Wharfieor or stevedore for P&O genral cargo


 

That's soooo cool!! See, these are the jobs that people forget about. They take it for granted that their stuff will be transported and only give a crap if something goes missing. That's fantastic gozz!


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Kersten said:


> No Baz, if you were a prostitute then they would pay you! :lol:
> 
> Mum and uni student. The mum part tends to be round the clock though rather than just during the day.....ahh wouldn't it be loverly if you could just do it during business hours :lol:


 

being a mum is the hardest job, it's everything all rolled into one job huh. imagine being able to clock off at the end of the day, or even better, be paid for the overtime!! omg! We'd be rich... lol


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 15, 2009)

Other than being a mum, I run a small business out west of Brisbane servicing the medical industry (very flexible) amongst other things


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> Other than being a mum, I run a small business out west of Brisbane servicing the medical industry (very flexible) amongst other things


 

Flexible jobs when you have kids are so hard to get! hang onto that  and imagine all the medical supplies you can wish for.. lol.


----------



## coastal-shagg (Apr 15, 2009)

podiatry uni student.


----------



## craig23 (Apr 15, 2009)

I work with large pieces of airborn alluminium tubing lol


----------



## Mle00 (Apr 15, 2009)

Domestic detailer, nutritionist, dietitian, prep - sous and head cook, styilist, hostage / crisis negotiator, zoo keeper, accountant, PR manager, nurse, taxi driver, & so many more..........im a mum! ..(lol i've also got a bach of biomed tucked in there somewhere!)


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Mle00 said:


> Domestic detailer, nutritionist, dietitian, prep - sous and head cook, styilist, hostage / crisis negotiator, zoo keeper, accountant, PR manager, nurse, taxi driver, & so many more..........im a mum! ..(lol i've also got a bach of biomed tucked in there somewhere!)


lol! not to mention on call 24/7!! and is soooo much worse when they hit teenagehood..


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 15, 2009)

1st year Uni student - Environmental Management & Cultural Heritage Practice


----------



## thebraddles (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah im in sales also. God Retail Sucks!......most of the time.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Apr 15, 2009)

HOLDENS been there just over a year now....i like the work but some people there are total tossers...but you get that.....


----------



## Hoon84 (Apr 15, 2009)

Solar hot water specialist


----------



## XKiller (Apr 15, 2009)

thermal assesser (energy efficenty for houses)


----------



## benmcalpine (Apr 15, 2009)

Product Development Manager


----------



## Colhunter (Apr 15, 2009)

Infantry section commander, 6th Battalion, The Royal Australian Regiment.


----------



## bk201 (Apr 15, 2009)

if you dont get paid for it its not a job:lol:


----------



## Sel (Apr 15, 2009)

General Merchandise Manager for Coles (mon-fri)
and a single mama of twins.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome! im a dog groomer too!!
but only volunteer till i finish tafe next 8 hrs/week practical animal handling work)...
other than that, i work full time teaching little kids how to swim =D


----------



## Tails (Apr 15, 2009)

Underground shift worker, (always playing in the dark).


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2009)

Centerlink...


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 15, 2009)

Field Officer (NPWS)


----------



## Grooove (Apr 15, 2009)

*my day job*

Im a vet nurse and my partner Gary is a photocopier tech. I love my job. 
It is interesting to see what other people do for a living.


----------



## steelvan (Apr 15, 2009)

second year apprentice shipwright


----------



## Lozza (Apr 15, 2009)

At the moment School Administrative Manager and Computer Coordinator as well as full-time uni student.


----------



## matt86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I work for a National Retailer in their HR department... dealing with far too many people for my liking 

Would much rather dedicate all my time to reptile related activities


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

cris said:


> Centerlink...


 ohh, well, umm... good for you...!! must be hard putting up with some crazy people sometimes...


----------



## Steman (Apr 15, 2009)

truck fleet allocator for Hanson Concrete. so i tell trucks in Adelaide where their next job is from Brisbane


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 15, 2009)

Reptile kEEPER BY DAY.

sERIAL kILLER BY NIGHT


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 15, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> Reptile kEEPER BY DAY.
> 
> sERIAL kILLER BY NIGHT




:O you have my dream job!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 15, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Prostitute at night



So many talents ssssnakeman:lol:


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> Reptile kEEPER BY DAY.
> 
> sERIAL kILLER BY NIGHT


 so, your names not dexter is it...?? He's my dreamdate...


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 15, 2009)

Where's that other Tibetan yak herder?


Stewart


----------



## mark83 (Apr 15, 2009)

ladies man


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 15, 2009)

wedding crasher


----------



## ytamarin (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm doing my final year of psychophysiology...then if all goes to plan I'll be a research scientist.


----------



## NativeScales (Apr 15, 2009)

Drilling Operations Manager & Driller


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 15, 2009)

own my own IT company.


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 15, 2009)

school student and vet nurse....sometimes work at my dads company wen im in need of extra cash tho answering phones and stuff....


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 15, 2009)

qld gov, commmunity safety


----------



## kirstys (Apr 15, 2009)

monday - friday = cold storage 
saturday & sunday = tow truck dispatch


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 15, 2009)

coles- casual at the moment served a fellow APS member haha.

cant wait till im old enough to get out of retail hopefully get a job in IT a contracter with banks and stuff would be sweet 

anything with good money and no having to talk to customers...


----------



## slip_phreak (Apr 15, 2009)

Electrician that works in the mechanical field..so i do stuff like BMS, VSD's, cooling tower upgrades, mainswitchboard construction and upgrades.. good fun..beats being a domestic sparky any day


----------



## n1cky83 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm a banker, Boring I know.
But works in well with family life


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 15, 2009)

Student!
And Wendy's employee <3


----------



## bkevo (Apr 15, 2009)

carpenter


----------



## SnapKitten (Apr 15, 2009)

Car detailer.


----------



## libbo (Apr 15, 2009)

*Truckee*

Hair dresser by trade did that for 7 years then left to go and drive cat 793d Dump Trucks at a mine, is the best job in the world IMO, you can't get much more of an adrenalin rush then coming around a corner in a 5 million dollar truck to discover the water cart has wet the road a little too much!!! :shock: then it's on, feels like your on ice and your sliding side ways past on coming trucks.. that's me next to the wheel of the trucks i drive, crazy job but would highly recommend, pays a *****load and is a tone of fun, 

GIRLS CAN DRIFT IN THE WET JUST AS GOOD AS THE BOYS!!! 

If you can see i'm the tiny thing next to the wheel


----------



## gozz (Apr 15, 2009)

libbo said:


> Hair dresser by trade did that for 7 years then left to go and drive cat 793d Dump Trucks at a mine, is the best job in the world IMO, you can't get much more of an adrenalin rush then coming around a corner in a 5 million dollar truck to discover the water cart has wet the road a little too much!!! :shock: then it's on, feels like your on ice and your sliding side ways past on coming trucks.. that's me next to the wheel of the trucks i drive, crazy job but would highly recommend, pays a *****load and is a tone of fun,
> 
> GIRLS CAN DRIFT IN THE WET JUST AS GOOD AS THE BOYS!!!
> 
> If you can see i'm the tiny thing next to the wheel


I unload them from the ships at the ports by crane ,imagine that suspended in the air
cheers


----------



## ogg666 (Apr 15, 2009)

sheet metal fabrication/welder


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 15, 2009)

yep its night..... who wants to be next


----------



## AlexN (Apr 15, 2009)

Im an industrial metal worker... I do some freelance photography here and there when I've got time, and do uni via correspondence


----------



## AlexN (Apr 15, 2009)

libbo said:


> Hair dresser by trade did that for 7 years then left to go and drive cat 793d Dump Trucks at a mine, is the best job in the world IMO, you can't get much more of an adrenalin rush then coming around a corner in a 5 million dollar truck to discover the water cart has wet the road a little too much!!! :shock: then it's on, feels like your on ice and your sliding side ways past on coming trucks.. that's me next to the wheel of the trucks i drive, crazy job but would highly recommend, pays a *****load and is a tone of fun,
> 
> GIRLS CAN DRIFT IN THE WET JUST AS GOOD AS THE BOYS!!!
> 
> If you can see i'm the tiny thing next to the wheel



Holy crap dude!! Thats a serious bit of gear that is!  
What kind of license is needed to drive one of those bad boys? 

I'd love to work in the mines, especially driving a truck like that!! Helllll yeah!


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

This is just so awesome to see how many peoples jobs tie in with eachother  And how many people have jobs out there that I never knew existed.. WOW!


----------



## katgurl (Apr 15, 2009)

libbo said:


> Hair dresser by trade did that for 7 years then left to go and drive cat 793d Dump Trucks at a mine, is the best job in the world IMO, you can't get much more of an adrenalin rush then coming around a corner in a 5 million dollar truck to discover the water cart has wet the road a little too much!!! :shock: then it's on, feels like your on ice and your sliding side ways past on coming trucks.. that's me next to the wheel of the trucks i drive, crazy job but would highly recommend, pays a *****load and is a tone of fun,
> 
> GIRLS CAN DRIFT IN THE WET JUST AS GOOD AS THE BOYS!!!
> 
> If you can see i'm the tiny thing next to the wheel


 

YOU ARE MY IDOL!!!!! How freaken cool is that for a job!!  Just to do that for a day would be the best... I'm sickeningly jealous at this moment.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 15, 2009)

bredli_lover said:


> And Wendy's employee <3



Can you get me a discount on a bulk order of Crunchie supa shakes?


Stewart


----------



## big_head (Apr 15, 2009)

Air traffic controller, but the mines do sound like fun....


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 15, 2009)

jbthompson said:


> the mines do sound like fun....



Two words: unlimited ice cream.

Nuff said...


Stewart


----------



## hornet (Apr 15, 2009)

Automotive glazier, replace wind screens on pretty much anything from little 4cyl hatch backs up to the huge kenworth and mac prime movers. Gret job, beats working indoors, meet some interesting people and get to see some bloody amazing cars


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 15, 2009)

phD student in mathematics and ecology during the day and work in pathology labs by night


----------



## Moreliavridis (Apr 15, 2009)

Electrician but im also doing my engineering degree aswell.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 15, 2009)

Gardener - in the best kept ground in Alice Springs.


----------



## Omgitschris (Apr 15, 2009)

playground assembler on the holidays, and year 11 student


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 15, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Two words: unlimited ice cream.
> 
> Nuff said...
> 
> ...



I hear that they only get 50% discounts 
Well thats from some people i know there.


I work in an aquarium selling reptiles and fish (aswell as enclosures, food and hardgoods etc)


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 16, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> I hear that they only get 50% discounts
> Well thats from some people i know there.



Sounds like they're getting a bum deal there. All the sites I've been to have given me as much as I could eat (which turns out to be a fair amount).

Now, if only I could find a mine site that has its own soft serve ice cream machine...


Stewart


----------



## libbo (Apr 16, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Now, if only I could find a mine site that has its own soft serve ice cream machine...
> 
> 
> Stewart


 

lol i think you'd only be allowed to have that yucky low fat one, there pretty keen on us eating healthy :shock: i know not cool at 3 am in the morning when you could go a nice soft serve to keep you alert, it's like a 12 hour road trip but mum said no food in the car


----------



## boxhead (Apr 16, 2009)

mattress tester .[ shift worker}


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

*job*

two jobs for me, senior Security officer and a Lieutenant in Queensland fire and rescue service. more money means more snakies


----------



## Australis (Apr 16, 2009)

AlexN said:


> What kind of license is needed to drive one of those bad boys?



None.... just do a couple of laps, and someone will sign you off for it.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 16, 2009)

McDonald's crew trainer


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 16, 2009)

"Rent-a-Cop", 36-42 hour weeks for me, all night wok. Dam I hate my job.


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 16, 2009)

im a gyp rocker..so i no bugga all bout comps can sum1 help me out and tel me how 2 start my own tread


----------



## mistymtn (Apr 16, 2009)

Estimator.. Lots of guess work


----------



## Bob2 (Apr 16, 2009)

Driller, truckee, general lacky.


----------



## angel (Apr 16, 2009)

Well i am a creative memories consultant - Scrapbooking i teach people how to preserve their photos for life, get the most out of there tools and generally be creative!! then i sale them all the products to do this


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 16, 2009)

angel said:


> Well i am a creative memories consultant - Scrapbooking



Do you get much business on Groote Eylandt?


Stewart


----------



## CandiceJ (Apr 16, 2009)

I teach Ballroom & Latin through the day, nurse at nights and have a 3 year old


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 16, 2009)

Pilot and also a small business owner


----------



## katgurl (Apr 16, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Pilot and also a small business owner[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I'm so blown away with all the jobs that people do!!  Even better are the amount of people here from all over aus that do the same type of jobs or they somehow connect  Pilot!!! How fantastic. How do you find the time to do both??


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 16, 2009)

So does anyone actually work with reptiles?


Stewart


----------



## ConsoleWizard (Apr 16, 2009)

PC and Games Console Technician, My own small business, Love my work.


----------



## smeejason (Apr 16, 2009)

sparky but a bit specialised.. work on high volatge live
this is at 275000 volts 











pretty much like a bird sitting on a wire.


----------



## katgurl (Apr 16, 2009)

smeejason said:


> sparky but a bit specialised.. work on high volatge live
> this is at 275000 volts
> 
> 
> ...


 
Omg!!!!!!!!! That's absolutely awesome.....


----------



## katgurl (Apr 16, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> So does anyone actually work with reptiles?
> 
> 
> Stewart


 
Ummm, You maybe???


----------



## smeejason (Apr 16, 2009)

some video footage at 275000 volts 
hope it works
H018arcs01.flv video by smee99 - Photobucket


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 16, 2009)

Well my life is looking pretty dull now. I do cathodic protection installations and testing on pipelines, which seems to bring me into a lot of contact with reptiles. 
Driving, or chasing the water truck around and drifting, the $5 million mine trucks looks like it could be a new career change for me but


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 16, 2009)

smeejason said:


> some video footage at 275000 volts



Wow. I can't really see what's going on in that video. Are you on an elevated, insulated platform or the like? Is it in a power substation or something like that?


Stewart


----------



## smeejason (Apr 16, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Wow. I can't really see what's going on in that video. Are you on an elevated, insulated platform or the like? Is it in a power substation or something like that?
> 
> 
> Stewart


 yeh mate outside a powersttion in the subsation. that is 13m up in an insulated scaffold so to speak. we were moving generator bays live. couple 1000 amps as well so was good fun . work will not let me see vids so i do not know how good a quality uploaded.


----------



## Vat69 (Apr 16, 2009)

Training to beome an historian.


----------



## katgurl (Apr 16, 2009)

smeejason said:


> some video footage at 275000 volts
> hope it works
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v477/smee99/?action=view&current=H018arcs01.flv


 WOW, WOW AND WOW! That's fantastic...  Yet crazy man!! And yet hot... lol:lol:


----------



## katgurl (Apr 16, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> Well my life is looking pretty dull now. I do cathodic protection installations and testing on pipelines, which seems to bring me into a lot of contact with reptiles.
> Driving, or chasing the water truck around and drifting, the $5 million mine trucks looks like it could be a new career change for me but


 I'm with you  I'm feeling slightly inadequate now after seeing what interesting/dangerous/crazy type jobs that people do out there. I love what I do but would love to try some of these peoples jobs for a day or two. I think libbo's truck driving in the mines tops my list to try.. 
Yet, wouldn't your job on the pipelines give you a bit of travel?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 16, 2009)

katgurl, the travel is good when you are in a nice town. It wears very thin when you are constantly in uninhabited parts of Australia. They generally get upset when you go herping or venture away from the camp boundries after work hours so it becomes very boring very quick. You can only hear the same stories so many times if you know what i mean.

Doesn't do much for the married life either, most pipeliners end up divorced.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 16, 2009)

I do absolutely nothing,and ive got all day to do it....


----------



## katgurl (Apr 16, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> I do absolutely nothing,and ive got all day to do it....


 Lucky you!! 
I would love to do that some days but I get bored way too easily  I'd still do my job even if I won lotto..


----------



## reptilefan95 (Apr 16, 2009)

At the moment i am in school, but i am working at a local aquarium part time. when i finish school i want to be a biologist/marine biologist
i have a lot of dreams, but so little time


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 16, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> when i finish school i want to be a biologist/marine biologist



I always wanted to be a marine biologist. Then I discovered I get violently sea sick. Screwed my plans up big time. I've got an unused degree in marine biology if you want it.


Stewart


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 16, 2009)

Im a Refrigeration and Air Conditioning Mechanic with an Electrical license, have been doing this since 1989 and it has changed heaps especially in what slipfreak works as with Building management systems. Replacing a Variable speed drive on a cooling tower tomorrow, want to help Slippy????.


----------



## Renagade (Apr 16, 2009)

right now... i'm the touring lighting person for scooby doo stagefright.


----------



## katgurl (Apr 16, 2009)

Renagade said:


> right now... i'm the touring lighting person for scooby doo stagefright.


 omg! that's fantastic..


----------



## Renagade (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks, not really under the unbrella of 'day job', but it is how i make my living.


----------



## Jazza369 (Apr 16, 2009)

a printing plaace .............. not for me =-(


----------



## Lozza (Apr 16, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I always wanted to be a marine biologist. Then I discovered I get violently sea sick. Screwed my plans up big time. I've got an unused degree in marine biology if you want it.
> 
> 
> Stewart


 me too! :cry:


----------



## steelvan (Apr 16, 2009)

smeejason said:


> sparky but a bit specialised.. work on high volatge live
> this is at 275000 volts
> 
> 
> ...


 


*** is happening there?


----------



## koubee (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm a dog groomer, well thats my paid job and also i'm a Wildlife rescuer and foster carer. It'd be great if i got paid for my wildlife work......i love it.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 16, 2009)

I pack shelves at Coles and after Saturday I will be trained to work the Check Outs - woohoo!!! But for $20 an hour I am not complaining.


----------



## mungus (Apr 16, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Design Draftsman - I work with housing engineers and draw the footing plans, layouts and reports for new houses/extensions. I also do general drafting whenever an engineer needs something drawn up. It's all computer drawn/based though.



got to start somehwere.............


----------



## grizz (Apr 16, 2009)

I once stuck metal together and now, I show kids how to do it!


----------



## MrThumper (Apr 16, 2009)

I move all the $$$ around that u guys use to spend on ur reptiles.....Armoured Truck Operator


----------



## Jason (Apr 16, 2009)

Im a vomit collector. i use a mop, bucket and rubber gloves and i walk around cleaning up any 'mess' people may leave laying around. not as bad as it sounds....although people eat some strange things!


----------



## ShAdY12 (Apr 17, 2009)

dole bludger by day ... dole bludger by night LOL not by choice either!!


----------



## absinthaddict (Apr 17, 2009)

mistress/ dominatrix ..... yes.... really
and part time fashion designer for a few US alternative labels


----------



## zobo (Apr 17, 2009)

Im a Police officer (but one of the good type! LOL)
Crime scene invesitgator (Scenes of crime officer in forensic services branch)
We do fires/bodies/rapes/suicides/stolen cars/burglaries/murders/car crashes etc etc,
all in a days work!
May post some pics soon (not gory)
PS; I realy like Dexter! 
jas


----------



## Azzajay77 (Apr 17, 2009)

I work for an electricity company in their fault and emergency call centre. Get to speak all of your lovely people when you lose your power. On the plus side i get paid over $60 an hour on the weekends to surf APS when it's quiet.


----------



## zobo (Apr 17, 2009)

some 4WD action (on a course over Brissie river I think?)
and some traffic accidents
and a little drug raid!
house fire.
By the way these are my own phone pics as I can't post official pics

j


----------



## Azzajay77 (Apr 17, 2009)

I want your job zobo ... at this point in time i must say i see myself as a Horatio, or a Gris and to a certain extent a Jethro Gibbs...... on the other hand Dexter is also a hero of mine..


----------



## grizz (Apr 17, 2009)

absinthaddict said:


> mistress/ dominatrix ..... yes.... really
> and part time fashion designer for a few US alternative labels


 
I had to check out your profile after this, I love your house, could move me and the family in and you wouldn't even know we are there:lol:


----------



## Kyro (Apr 17, 2009)

I think yours is the most interesting job Zobo but don't really envy you, I imagine it wouldn't be the nicest work. I could have really done with a car that crosses water this week, damn floods:lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 17, 2009)

smeejason said:


> sparky but a bit specialised.. work on high volatge live
> this is at 275000 volts
> 
> 
> ...


 
:shock: is that light from the electricity jumping across to your hands?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah I want Zobo's job too!

At the moment I'm studying Criminal Justice, hopefully at the end of the year I will be working for Customs


----------



## eipper (Apr 17, 2009)

PLumber/gas fitter, Herpetological consultant ...also removals/demos


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 17, 2009)

Domestic engineer,on call 24 hrs 7 days a week ...and my side job is snake catching/relocating and what ever falls in that reptile catorgory (I am also one of those mean ones that charges for a callout).


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 17, 2009)

I am really getting into this domestic engineering thing RBB and dicky. I build enclosures and i do call outs and the missus wants kids


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 17, 2009)

zobo said:


> Im a Police officer (but one of the good type! LOL)
> Crime scene invesitgator (Scenes of crime officer in forensic services branch)
> We do fires/bodies/rapes/suicides/stolen cars/burglaries/murders/car crashes etc etc,
> all in a days work!
> ...



where's the photo's of the towers of paperwork that has to be filled out?


----------



## zobo (Apr 17, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> where's the photo's of the towers of paperwork that has to be filled out?



your not wrong!
5 minutes of action=5 hours of paperwork!

You get used to seeing weird (and dead) things after a while.
Lets just say nothing really surprises me much anymore, but sometimes you still come across something that really makes you wonder about some people (or should I say animals)
j


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 17, 2009)

katgurl said:


> Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot and also a small business owner
> ...


 
My small (side) business is property development, so between waiting for council to get back to me about this and that, believe me, there's plenty of time hahaha! It usually takes them 3 months just to let me know they got the DA submissions!


----------



## menace2society (Apr 17, 2009)

G'day all, 

I'm a psych nurse.  I use to love it but really am quite over it now, so the search for something else continues...


----------



## booboo_moomoo (Apr 17, 2009)

Booboo- Baker/Pastry cook & Moomoo- sales assistant at the best store EVER...........lincraft


----------



## melgalea (Apr 17, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> Gardener - in the best kept ground in Alice Springs.



LOL i have been told about the great gardners of alice springs david.


----------



## reptile32 (Apr 17, 2009)

im a excavator operater


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 18, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Prostitute at night


 :lol::lol:Barry .....I see you baby shaking that *** ......


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 18, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> I am really getting into this domestic engineering thing RBB and dicky. I build enclosures and i do call outs and the missus wants kids


 I didnt even realise MR Knee quoted that as well...Faysee often says dicky and me have the same type of humour ...maybe she is right :shock:...dicky you might be my comedy soulmate


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 18, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I didnt even realise MR Knee quoted that as well...Faysee often says dicky and me have the same type of humour ...maybe she is right :shock:...dicky you might be my comedy soulmate



Well Fay is the boss round here , so it must be true


----------



## Slugga!! (Apr 22, 2009)

PhD student- working with snake venom....


----------



## Garenio (Apr 22, 2009)

My official job title is "Character Modeler"
The general gist of it is that I create the characters for computer games - both the artistic and technical side of things. I'm put to work on props too when needed.
I like it


----------



## Scaler (Apr 22, 2009)

Garenio that sounds awesome fun! i know when i create a Mii i'm always frustrated by the lack of flexibility  
I'm a conehead - i model workload for outbound dialling lists in a call centre. it does alright but isn't as creative a career as i'd originally hoped!


----------



## Australis (Apr 22, 2009)

Scaler said:


> I'm a conehead - i model workload for outbound dialling lists in a call centre. it does alright but isn't as creative a career as i'd originally hoped!



I always thought a conehead was something much different.


----------



## Scaler (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL yeah we tend to look pretty strange but we're real good in excel


----------



## woosang (Apr 22, 2009)

I am an Area Controller. I control trains from Erskinville to Janalli, Erko to Minto Banktown and liverpool and the Botany line. But not all in one day.....Though it seems like it...

TahneeMaree it was the reinforcing of the concrete slab that made the garage prohibitivly expensive but who wants to build a nice 7"X7" garage that will sink into the ground? lol No Architect mentioned the slb to us in the cost so I am dirty on them too...


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Lol*



ssssnakeman said:


> Prostitute at night



Baz, come on. This is a serious thread and we all know your dreaming mate.............or are you:lol:

I work for a major Hydraulic Company in Sales. Been here nearly 2 years and cannot get used to sitting behind a desk for the vast majority of the day. I primarily look after New Zealand and all our Queensland customers. I work for pretty good people so I'm lucky. 86,000 employees world wide and we just lost 10% of the work force.

Things are tough at the moment but I don't bother stressing anymore. If the ???? hits the fan and I get picked then so be it.


----------



## daniel1234 (Apr 22, 2009)

menace2society said:


> G'day all,
> 
> I'm a psych nurse.  I use to love it but really am quite over it now, so the search for something else continues...


 
I am registered nurse, studying my psych course in july.


----------



## Rach85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Work at a vet  just starting my vet nursing course


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 22, 2009)

By day i am a lawyer and my night job is traffic warden and at weekends i am a debt collector. I wonder why i have no friends?

hehe nah, i am learning to be a brickie at moment


----------



## macj81 (Apr 23, 2009)

daniel1234 said:


> I am registered nurse, studying my psych course in july.


 Psych Nurse registered in charge of 16 bed intensive care unit in which we take the patients that other units cant handle even from the jails makes life very intresting when you turn up at work and they have just brought in someone with 20 or so police, and they have hit them with pepper spray and tasered them 3 times before they could restrain them and walk out and leave us to handle them makes life very intresting at times,


----------



## Vixen (Apr 23, 2009)

Garenio said:


> My official job title is "Character Modeler"
> The general gist of it is that I create the characters for computer games - both the artistic and technical side of things. I'm put to work on props too when needed.
> I like it


 
Sweet, would love to be involved in game production.


----------



## Stroppy (Apr 23, 2009)

Warehouse associate,, which is just a fancy name for a forkie an rach truck an order picker driver

Thats what i do as a full time job as well as bein a part time muso, playing harmonica whenever i can in my daughters band in the contemporary country rock genre

an in my spare time i like to play with my snake


----------



## Dragoness (Apr 23, 2009)

I have my own printing business. Nothing glamorous, but it brings in the money and I get to be my own boss (and spend the day on the computer)

Cheers


----------



## spookadook (Apr 23, 2009)

Im a sales assistant, which would ordinarly be boring but i get to sell silicone and resin and stuff. I get so many freaks and geeks and kool things to see!!!


----------



## cv_2_ (Apr 23, 2009)

I Work at a Pilates Studio and also in a School boarding house..... good fun


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 23, 2009)

I work for the biggest scrap metal company in the world, not a bad job...see all sorts of things and all sorts of people


----------



## Vicmorrow (Apr 23, 2009)

Sports writer.
Mainly horse racing now, but have covered lots of other sports, soccer, NBL, surf lifesaving, baseball.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 23, 2009)

part time chef, private caterer/chef (my own business) & rspca animal welfare


----------



## woma_python (Apr 23, 2009)

Chippy by day. Personal trainer by night. 

wish i was on holidays full time though:lol::lol:


----------



## gozz (Apr 23, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> I work for the biggest scrap metal company in the world, not a bad job...see all sorts of things and all sorts of people


 Whos the biggest company, I load alot of scap onto the ships at work arounnd 25,000 tonnes some times more takes around 4 days a vessel cheers


----------



## Andie (Apr 23, 2009)

Full time student (teaching) some days
Pet shop person with fish, fluffies and reptiles some other days.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Apr 23, 2009)

hmm...anyone got 1 for me...? 
eltham area...16yrs old. lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 23, 2009)

i work for the school of natural sciences at UWS hawksbury campus in there Reptile facility as keeper of the critters,also look after mammals in another facility on same campus that houses carnivorous marsupials.There is also a rat and mouse house we breed rodents for the reptiles and the mammals.
UWS is involved with Repitle research and makes it possible for animal science students to do projects invloving study of reptiles,alot of study is done in the field but now we have a facility where it will be possible to study in house
Many of you would be now familuar with the project which has taken place in the last 2 years on python growth,with the results being made at presentations


----------



## shonny (Apr 23, 2009)

First I'm a Mum / Taxi / Chef / ATM / Referee oh yer and Maid LOL (but believe me these are all under paid jobs) LOL so i also work full-time as a Area Insurance Specialist for Large Financial Institution.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 24, 2009)

gozz said:


> Whos the biggest company, I load alot of scap onto the ships at work arounnd 25,000 tonnes some times more takes around 4 days a vessel cheers


 
Sims Metal. Where do you work out of?


----------



## aliveandkicking (Apr 24, 2009)

Correctional Officer/Drug and alcohol rehab


----------



## jdonly1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Own a school bus and part time truck driver.


----------



## Jungles (Apr 24, 2009)

I am a debt collector, so i hope you all pay your bills. otherwise i will have to come and confiscate all your snakes. LOL


----------



## kensai (Apr 24, 2009)

Access Control & CCTV Tech


----------



## Munster (Apr 24, 2009)

Manager of a tea plantation.


----------

